
This is what Bitcoin is - jomamaxx
https://yanisvaroufakis.eu/2013/04/22/bitcoin-and-the-dangerous-fantasy-of-apolitical-money/
======
gjvc
No matter what your politics, Yanis Varoufakis is one of the best minds and
speakers to be involved in the story of Europe in the past few years. I urge
anyone to watch any of his talks here
[https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=yanis+varoufaki...](https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=yanis+varoufakis)
\-- I especially liked
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWB6lY2GBjQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zWB6lY2GBjQ)

As one of the introductions states: "Yanis Varoufakis considers himself a
politician by necessity, not by choice."

